# My 2.5L Exhaust (sound clip)



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've had a lot of requests to here my exhaust and I've finally got it uploaded for you all to hear.
I had the muffler shop remove the two stock mufflers and replaced with a Magnaflow stainless steel oval muffler (I'd have to find the part number for those interested) routed out back to dual tips.
I'll try to do a drive-by and in-car clip later on. 
But for now, I hope this'll work








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p7Kfx1ZNMs


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

sounds very vr like


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

I love it, not to loud it sounds just right.


----------



## ghettofocus (Jan 19, 2006)

doesn't work anymore...


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*

Just what I was hoping for! I'm sold. Sounds awesome, man.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

sounds very VR like, got to hear how it sounds in the upper rev band


----------



## dubifyd (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (Mchu86)*

i'd really like to know the part number on that muffler.....


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

What's so special about your exhaust? I have a 2.5 rabbit also. Is it straight stock with no resonator cut out?


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll look around for a part number.
Nightshift:
It's really not that special. I just had it done and a number of people asked to hear sound clips, and there's really no way for me to tell them how it sounds but a video clip








It's a custom Magnaflow, btw.


----------



## bmb2132 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (Mchu86)*

Sounds Great! 
Did you replace the front muffler with a straight pipe and the second with a magnaflow or both mufflers with a magnaflow? Also, what size (2.25, 2.5) is the stock piping on the Rabbits?
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Mchu86)*

How is it when driving? Sounds OK from the outside, but I'm wondering about drone and other annoyances when driving.


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!
bmb2132:
The first muffler was replaced with the Magnaflow muffler and the piping was just routed towards the back exhaust cut-out. I actually don't recall the stock piping size...
Froster:
When the car is driving, there is NO droning whatsoever. When driving under normal conditions, you can barely tell there's an exhaust. My passengers can never tell, until I drive at full throttle. Around 4000 rpm is when the exhaust really reaches its beautiful tone. 
I will try to upload some more video clips


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Mchu86)*

thanks for the vid and the sound clip. the car looks very nice and sound awesome as well. cant wait to hear it at full throttle. but warm up the car first before you attempt that. 
however, it does not sound like a VR, so people, stop saying it sounds like one


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

nice, get a drive by and an in-car if you can


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

sounds awesome


----------



## Blackchiney (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (Mchu86)*

That sounds very good. even better than any new GTI ive heard so far. WOW
Has that VR growl, that i miss from my old jetta.
Please post model number from muffler for us, and how the setup goes. pipe size and all that ...
thanks in advance..


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

sounds awesome, it would be nice to see some pics of underneath the car though!


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (Blackchiney)*

ive heard that the engine gives that whine, anyway to get rid of it? lol


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (FreshBaked 24 7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreshBaked 24 7* »_ive heard that the engine gives that whine, anyway to get rid of it? lol









for now, it seems as if you cant get rid of it. some say its because of the 5cyl, and others say its because of the tranny. i enjoy it.


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (mujjuman)*

lol it sounds good with the exhaust but that whining makes it sound like a cat is stuck under the hood


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (FreshBaked 24 7)*

lol... thats a funny way to think about it. you have to appreciate *injen noyze *dude


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_for now, it seems as if you cant get rid of it. some say its because of the 5cyl, and others say its because of the tranny. i enjoy it. 

People ask me if it's a hybrid because of the whine.


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

sounds good!
looks like he got in to the wrong side of the car to me. tho








lol jk


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (Mchu86)*

Did u keep your resonator?
I got rid of mine along with the first muffler and ran 2.5" piping back to a Magnaflow 180 degree muffler. Sounds very similar to yours just a little deeper. Here's a pic of the muffler setup:


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (ElLibroGrande)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElLibroGrande* »_Did u keep your resonator?
I got rid of mine along with the first muffler and ran 2.5" piping back to a Magnaflow 180 degree muffler. Sounds very similar to yours just a little deeper. 

deepness is good dude! and some gurgling would be sexy as well. can you post a clip please? if you have time and energy.

_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
People ask me if it's a hybrid because of the whine.









lol








i wish that VW made a hybrid Jetta.... possibly Diesel-Electric hybrid? even Gas-Hybrid is good..... 
imagine, our 2.5 mated to a 75hp electric motor.... more power and more mpg in the city http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

No I left the stock resonator. The two stock mufflers were removed and a Magnaflow was placed where the frist muffler would have been.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
deepness is good dude! and some gurgling would be sexy as well. can you post a clip please? if you have time and energy.


Yah she gurgles a bit. I will try to get a clip this weekend


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (ElLibroGrande)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElLibroGrande* »_
Yah she gurgles a bit. I will try to get a clip this weekend

thanks


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (mujjuman)*

wellll here is the long awaited video clip of my exhaust...too bad the camera i used takes absolutely horrible video...
you get the basic idea:


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (ElLibroGrande)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElLibroGrande* »_wellll here is the long awaited video clip of my exhaust...too bad the camera i used takes absolutely horrible video...
you get the basic idea:


i love it!.... almost makes me forget about the whining


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (FreshBaked 24 7)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_sounds very vr like


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_sounds very VR like, got to hear how it sounds in the upper rev band

sounds more like a 1.8T rather than VR6.. except you dont hear a turbo spoolin


----------



## B5Buddy (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

i dont know why but i think i like the second better i love the way a 5 cyl sounds up in the rpm oh i cant wait to get my rabbit!!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (B5Buddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5Buddy* »_i dont know why but i think i like the second better i love the way a 5 cyl sounds up in the rpm oh i cant wait to get my rabbit!!!! 

it will be a nice upgrade to the MKIV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevie (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

do you guys have pics of under the car so we can see exactly what you did?
that would be awesome! cheers


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (ElLibroGrande)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElLibroGrande* »_:









Only pic i have. The resonator and first muffler were both deleted so its fairly straight forward


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (ElLibroGrande)*

wow, i havent even looked under *my *car long enough to notice the things i noticed under *your *car.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: My 2.5L Exhaust (mujjuman)*

I love the sound of a 2.5 exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toop (Sep 22, 2005)

Part/model number on the magnaflow please!


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (toop)*

i just had this done on mine about a week ago.. magnaflow catback(custom)
not sure on the part number looks like just there standard turbo style muffler. sounds very good. and its very quiet on the highway. the notice in power gain is bad ass too.


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

I guess nobody here has ever heard sound clips of an older Audi racing around...  Both cars sound exactly like an inline five LOL


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Geoff Rood)*

How do you guys think it sounds stock?
I actually think it still sounds very good stock around 3000rpm.
But we wouldn't be on the 'tex if we didn't want to modify everything on the car, would we?


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

The stock exhaust has the same sound as when you blow out a candle haha. It's very quiet; which is really good for a cheap econobox, but as quiet as it is it has a little bit of a growl to give everyone around you just a hint of what it can do. To the average driver, a quiet car like this is very good, hence why vw sells so many of these things.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*

I don't find it that quiet...It's def louder then a Corolla








It's around 3000rpm that it's sex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

